# Looking for grazing Stoke sub hamdon or surrounding area



## Scrumpy101 (19 July 2016)

We are hoping to move to Stoke sub hamdon in the autumn and are looking for livery for our mare.
Ideally year round turnout , stable and trailer parking.
Can anyone help? 
After days of trawling the Internet I've totally failed to find anywhere.


----------

